# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Un  duda para Inversion en Palta Hass - Motupe (Lambayeque)

## emilio

Estoy evaluando la inversion de 40 hectareas de palta en Motupe - Lambayeque (llegando a Olmos), por lo cual tenia una preocupacion respecto al clima pues es un clima muy caluroso y se que esto puede afectar en el calibre del fruto (la palta merece algo de frio?), quisiera saber si alguien de los miembros del forum podria ayudarme con esta duda y si les parece un proyecto atarctivo.Temas similares: Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion Vendo empresa con Fundo de 47.5 ha en Motupe, Lambayeque Palta hass y su inversión publicitaria en temporada de deportes en eeuu Foto Histórica para la Palta Hass Peruana Calidad de agua para Palta Hass, Uva Red Globe y Maracuyá

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Emilio:
Te sugiero visita la estación experimental de Pasabar en Olmos. Allá han instalado una parcela demostrativa con una sería de especies; entre las cuales hay una de Paltas Hass.
Definitivamente, Lambayeque tiene vocación paltera, sobretodo si estás alejado del mar. Por ejemplo Olmos y alrededores.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## emilio

Gracias por tu consejo Fernando, justo estoy viajando el lunes para Motupe y voy a aprovechar en ir al sitio que me has mencionado. Si tuvieras algun proyecto de inversion de Palta, te agradeceria lo comportas conmigo con la finalidad de afinar mas el mio. 
Saludos.
L. Emilio Gonzales - Orbegoso R.

----------


## emilio

Fernando, sabes de algun contacto en dicha estacion experimental al cual pueda acudir? 
Gracias.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Emilio:
Llama a James Bosworth de Agrícola Hoja Redonda al teléfono 7062241 ó a través de su correo jbosworth@ahr.com.pe
Él te puede dar el nombre, teléfono y correo del ingeniero que esta a cargo de la estación experimental.
Saludos,
Fernando

----------


## emilio

Gracias...

----------


## davidbances

hola, claro que es una alternativa de inversion, un ejemplo de eso es las 60 has de palta hass sembradas por agricola mochica en el fundo tamarindo en jayanca pasando la viña a 4 km de motupe, y las condiciones climaticas son similares en ambos distritos.

----------


## emilio

Gracias por tu comentario, sabes cuanto tiempo tiene ese fundo con el sembrio de palta? 
Emiilio

----------


## chacrasana

La problema en su zona no es tanto de clima es los raices.  La problema de tamanos es bien manejable si el cultivo es bien manejado con nutricion.  Conozco de Mochica y Saturno.  Tengo los analisis de suelos y los foliares de los dos.  Es la misma razon que la gente produce muy poco mango por hectare tambien en la zona.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Emilio buen dia: 
Te hago llegar un contacto si necesitas tener mas alcance sobre las necesidades de cultivo que quieres instalar en Motupe.
Saludos, 
Jack  
CONTACTO: ING° LUIS ASCENCIO 
RPC: 949161453
NEXTEL 400*5445

----------


## quirox

Estimados 
Llegaron a plantar en la zona de Lambayeque ? De ser así, en qué zonas ?  Cuáles fueron sus resultados ? Me pueden comentar ?  
Estoy analizando la posibilidad de incursionar en una plantación de palta hass por esa zona 
Gracias

----------


## AGRICOLA SECHIN SAC

Emilio
Somos de Casma-Ancash
Este valle es de los mas calurosos del norte, bordea en el verano los 33ºC a más. Es caluroso todo el año
Cultivamos mango, palto espárrago, cebolla amarillay otros cultivos para la exportación con buenos resultados
Te invito a visitarnos
Además nuestra empresa AGRICOLA SECHIN SAC cuenta con un vivero con Certificación GLOBALGAP y Análisis Sanitario SENASA
Propagamos palta hass, fuerte, polinizadores con patrón topatopa y zutano. También granado wonderful y vid red globe con patrón salt creek
Hasta pronto   _David Herrera Bonilla
 AGRICOLA SECHIN SAC_
    Nextel   426*4705
  Celular  99 426 4705
  Movistar 943 670894
      RPM  *274209

----------


## Agroplaza.com.pe

Estimados, buen día:
Les invito a visitar el portal Agroplaza.com.pe y darnos sus comentarios. Queremos impulsar el sector agrario rural, ¿podrían darnos su feedback del portal para mejorar la propuesta? Comentarios a aaraujo@agrobanco.com.pe. 
¡Que tengan unas bonitas fiestas!

----------

